# Experimenting with architecture



## PiP (Jul 21, 2016)

*Barcelona *

*La Sagrada Familia (Antoni Gaudi)*




Random buildings (shot taken from the top of the Ho Ho bus)


----------



## escorial (Jul 21, 2016)

cool...


----------



## Phil Istine (Jul 21, 2016)

Very nice.  Not been there myself so thanks for the view.


----------



## Terry D (Jul 21, 2016)

Nice shots, PiP. I like architectural photography. I envy you the historic buildings you have access to.


----------



## PiP (Jul 21, 2016)

Terry D said:


> Nice shots, PiP. I like architectural photography. I envy you the historic buildings you have access to.



Yes, I am lucky in that respect. Unfortunately, I was ill the day we went to Barcelona and taking photos from the top deck of the bus is not the best option unless you have front row seats. *Antoni Gaudi *is an amazing architect and I want to return to Barcelona next year (out of season) to visit all his buildings and take pictures.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 24, 2016)

Fabulous! The first pic is so Gothic and dramatic! Thanks for sharing, Pippy....


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 14, 2016)

Great stuff Pip! Very imposing that first shot is. Wow.

Thanks for sharing!


----------

